#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-13
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-14
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi.
<ongolaBoy> vendredi au CNF, on aura un atelier toute la journée sur Ubuntu. je ferais un mail pour présenter le programme dans la ML
<septox> .
<septox> ok
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-16
<ariabbas> hellooooo
<septox> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu me bipes dès que tu es sur la machine ..
<ariabbas> k
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ariabbas> j ' y suis
<ariabbas> ok je vw le mail
<ongolaBoy> pour rappel, mon mail se trouve aussi dans les archives d'ubuntu-cm https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2010-December/001591.html
<ongolaBoy> le mail était où ? dans les spams ?
<ariabbas> yes
<ariabbas> oui il sont ts là
<ongolaBoy> donc.. dans Gmail, décoche le bouton "n'est pas un spam"
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> je li le programm raôdement
<ongolaBoy> ok... par rapport au programme, que penses tu grosso modo ? dès que tu auras lu bien sur
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> dès que tu as lu, tu me dis donc ce que tu en penses... j'attends
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> c'est fait
<ariabbas> je trouve le programme très exaustif
<ariabbas> et très cool
<ariabbas> Bon je veux juste savoir ce que tu penses presenter dans la partie
<ariabbas> ==Un ffonctionnement régulé par des communautés ==
<ongolaBoy> en fait je veux présenter le moins de choses :)
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est vrai que c'est moi qui peut mieux parler de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> sur les points les licences * les cycles de vie de logiciels
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, vois les points que tu pourrais présenter et tu me dis
<ariabbas> bon le pb c'est que je ne comprend pas très bien
<ariabbas> ces deux points là
<ariabbas> dtail un peu
<ongolaBoy> tu peux commencer à présenter ce que tu comprends et je te seconderais
<ariabbas> oui
<ongolaBoy> le plus important, c'est que ça doit être comme une discussion, un échange
<ariabbas> Willy je di èh
<ongolaBoy> oui ? :)
<ariabbas> daccord c'es =t pas un pb
<ariabbas> $Pour les licences
<ariabbas> ca parle de quoi exactement
<ariabbas> comment délivre t'on une licences logiciels
<ariabbas> ou d'autres choses en particulier
<ongolaBoy> ah ok.. il s'agit d'expliquer ce que c'est d'abord. et des grands types de licences
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> dacor
<ongolaBoy> parler des licences propriétaires, libres... et de la nécessité pour les gens de les respecter
<ariabbas> dac
<ariabbas> je vw
<ongolaBoy> un autre point d'ombre ?
<ariabbas> Je pense que je ferrais le point sur  ==Les distributions Linux
<ongolaBoy> ok... que je t'explique un peu la philosophie de la journée
<ariabbas> et aussi ==Présentation des logicile libres
<ariabbas> dac je técoute
<ongolaBoy> on commence par demander les attentes de chacun; et on verra les points sollicités en demi-journée
<ariabbas> oui
<ongolaBoy> ensuite, on montre dès le début comment entrer dans ce salon, histoire que tout le monde se familiarise déjà avec cet espace
<ongolaBoy> après, on entame avec les parties que j'ai mentionnées dans mon mail
<ariabbas> oui
<ongolaBoy> tu présenteras ce que tu peux faire
<ongolaBoy> je te seconderais quand c'est nécessaire
<ariabbas> d'accord c'est cool
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> justement
<ongolaBoy> j'ai quelques présentations que je vais mettre à jour à l'occasion
<ariabbas> bon c'est comme tu le dis souvent
<ariabbas> l'idée est que celui peut apporté quelqu choz le fais tant qu'il le biensur
<ongolaBoy> en effet!
<ariabbas> et ce serait très cool si c'est comme une discussion
<ongolaBoy> et s'il y a même quelqu'un dans la salle qui peut aussi aider, partager, y a pas de soucis
<ariabbas> et non comme unne serie d'exposer
<ongolaBoy> en passant, demande à hans ce qu'il fait , il pourrait participer si ça l'intéresse
<ongolaBoy> point important! à partir de la demi-journée, on fera des petits groups de travail
<ariabbas> il est très dac
<ariabbas> mais il dit qu'il a un soucci
<ariabbas> c'est qu'il ne s'est pas inscrit
<ariabbas> !!!
<ongolaBoy> on fera de la pratique : installation OS, installation applications et leurs utilisation, etc...
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> qu'il vienne demain; y a pas de soucis.. surtout que c'est pour une bonne cause
<ariabbas> $ok
<ariabbas> ok très bonne initiative
<ariabbas> c'est cool
<ariabbas> mais pour le prochain ubuntu 11.04
<ongolaBoy> pour les  installations d'OS, on pourra le faire en réseau et sur plusieurs postes
<ariabbas> je proposerais si possible que sa se passe dans une grande salle comme l'amphi 150 de l'ensai
<ongolaBoy> ok... je vais m'arranger pour cela
<ariabbas> et là on créera un réseaux sans fil et/ou cable
<ariabbas> sur place
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> mais tu sais très bien que le problème là-bas est que je n'ai pas tout ce qu'il me faut pour un bon réseau local
<ariabbas> accès internet aussi as soos as possible
<ongolaBoy> mais ça ira.. je vois déjà ce que je vais faire ... ;)
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas pour demain, on pourra installer :lucid et maverick (la 10.10) depuis le réseau ou une clé usb
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> on va utiliser la salle de formation, la bibliothèque et l'extérieur s'il le faut aussi
<ariabbas> Installation de Ubuntu en Réseau
<ongolaBoy> le but est que les gens ne soient pas regroupés au même endroit
<ariabbas> ***Cool***
<ongolaBoy> oui, c'est comme ça que j'installe tous mes postes au CNF
<ariabbas> je ne l'ai jamais fait
<ariabbas> mais ca sera donc l'occasion pour mois
<ongolaBoy> c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a une partie dans mon programme où je parle de la présentation des infrastructures techniques du CNF
<ongolaBoy> histoire d'expliquer comment on installe tout depuis son propre réseau local quand il est bien configuré
<ongolaBoy> et avec les _dernièresMisesàJour_ !!!
<ariabbas> dac
<ongolaBoy> on pourra aussi installer des applications au choix, histoire que chacun comprenne comment on installe sur GNU/Linux
<ongolaBoy> à ce niveau, c'est vraiment au choix... chacun est libre...
<ongolaBoy> autre point *très* important
<ariabbas> cool
<ongolaBoy> on doit aborder les aspects que je qualifie soit de *critique* soit d' *important*
<ongolaBoy> 1. Utilisation d'OpenOffice.org et des formats de fichiers ...
<ongolaBoy> 2. Pourquoi ma musique ne marche pas ?
<ongolaBoy> 3. Ultimate Edition n'est pas Ubuntu !
<ongolaBoy> 4. on rajoutera en fonction de ce que les gens demandent
<ongolaBoy> ces points seront abordés en principe en mi-journée
<ongolaBoy> je résume un peu ... début de matinée: bcp de théorie jusqu'à 10h par là
<ongolaBoy> après on aborde les points critiques
<ongolaBoy> ensuite on fera la pratique le restant de la journée
<ongolaBoy> avec une petite pause à 12h30
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> tout au long de la journée, on rappellera aux gens qu'ils peuvent dialoguer sur #ubuntu-cm
<ongolaBoy> je pense que septox sera là parfois; izane aussi
<septox> .
<ariabbas> dac
<ariabbas> Le mystère de la caumunnauté UBUNTU-CM
<ongolaBoy> j'ai imprimé quelques numéros d'aventure Libre aussi
<ariabbas> iL est tjrs discret
<ongolaBoy> du 1 jusqu'au 4. on pourra les présenter aussi
<ariabbas> je ne trouve pas sa très cool
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? qu'est-ce qui n'est pas cool ?
<septox> je ne trouve pas sa très cool : koi ?
<ariabbas> le faites d'être discret
<ongolaBoy> septox: laisse... je réponds d'abord ;)
<ariabbas> sans
<ariabbas> pas pour vexer Please
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: non, ça va; tu ne vexes pas; continue
<ariabbas> juste que votre qualité ou votre particularité d'être très dicret
 * septox ne vex que tres rarement et est presque tjrs connecte sur le salon 
<ariabbas> me laisse une appréciation
<ariabbas> c'est out
<ariabbas> c'est tout
<ongolaBoy> et quelle appréciation ?
<ariabbas> mais j'appréci tjrs votre apport constant pr les logiciel libre en général et Ubuntu en particulier
<ariabbas> et plus particulièrement ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> ****
 * septox lis les logs depuis la ou il alep la derniere fois :D
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je vais essayer de répondre. septox complètera
<ongolaBoy> concernant la discrétion dont tu parles il faut savoir que dans notre communauté, il y a beaucoup de choses qu'il faut réaliser et qui ne se voient pas toujours
<ongolaBoy> mais elles ne sont pas cachées
<ariabbas> Justement
<ongolaBoy> à des moments réguliers, nous rappellons à tout le monde ce qu'il y a à faire et on attend toujours les participations
<ongolaBoy> les archives sont là pour le prouver
<ongolaBoy> malheureusement... on bavarde plus qu'on agit dans notre communauté
<ongolaBoy> et pour éviter de perdre en énergie et en temps
<ongolaBoy> on préfère agir quand on peut
<ongolaBoy> par exemple , si tu te souviens à une époque on a voulut élire des community manager
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas si tu as vu les débats autour
<ongolaBoy> tout ça pour .... *RIEN*
<ariabbas> Justement vous (particulièrement septox et ongolaboy) appotter bcp et réaliser bcp de choses
<ariabbas> pour la communauté
<ongolaBoy> finalement nous avons décidé de laisser tomber et en fonction des activités, de travailler avec ceux qui prenennt des initiatives
<ariabbas> ok
<ongolaBoy> et ma foi, si tu remarques bien.. les choses avancent quand même et personne n'a remarqué qu'on na pas élut de *chef*
<ongolaBoy> pourtant il y a des chefs (mais c'est une façon de parler hein)
<ariabbas> hahahahaha [rirrrr]
<ongolaBoy> regarde aventure libre... pour travailler, on l'a déjà présenté ouvertement sur le wiki
<ariabbas> bon chef ou pas chef Oh si sa fonctionne sava
<ongolaBoy> personne ne se demande comment on fera le prochain numéro ... et pourtant il faut le faire tu vois ? :)
<ariabbas> bon ta raison
<septox> ariabbas: tu as tout compris  !
<ariabbas> septox: Merci
<ongolaBoy> pour l'irc.. septox et moi sommes là pratiquement tout le temps
<septox> pur ma part je suis un peu oqp ces derneirs temps et essaye au tant que je peux et ou bbesoin se fait ressentir
<ariabbas> ah oui les veilleur du salon
<septox> lol
<ariabbas> toutes les fois que je me suis connecté sur ce salon
<ariabbas> ya tjrs Septox, Ongolaboy et/ou ongolaboyhome
<ariabbas> Donc ya de kw dire de vous "Les gardes du temple"
 * ongolaBoy revient... doit résoudre un pb pour 10 minute
<ariabbas> Mais ca prouve votre attachament et votre volonté à faire fonctonner
<ariabbas> la communauté ubuntu-fr
<ariabbas> la communauté ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> autant pour moi
<septox> lol
<septox> le lapsus est amusant
<ariabbas> septox: (rirrr]   Pourquoi ?
<ariabbas> lol
<septox> ah c'est une longue histoire mon frere
<septox> bcp de camers connaissent ubuntu-fr mais pas ubuntu-cm
<septox> qwebirc72960: hi
<ariabbas> Bon moi je fait souvent cette erreur
<ariabbas> car j'ai d'abord connu ubuntu-fr
<ariabbas> avant ubuntu-cm
<ariabbas> Juste sa pas d'autre chozzzzz
<ariabbas> qwebirc72960: Hi !
<qwebirc72960> hi
<septox> qwebirc72960: how ?
<qwebirc72960> am fine thx
<qwebirc72960> and u?
<ariabbas> qwebirc72960: me too am find
<ongolaBoy> back!
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: You are welcome
<ongolaBoy> pour demain...on fera quelques gravures de CD mais vraiment ça ne me plait pas trop
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Pourquoi ?
<ongolaBoy> je préfère encore que les gens gardent les images ou viennent avec une clé USB qu'on pourra rendre bootable
<ariabbas> Bon oui c'est aussi vrai que c'est pénible de graver
<ariabbas> autant de CD
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: en passant,on va faire les gravures sur ton ordi là... j'ai voulu le faire dans l'aprèm..mais presque toutes tes partitions sont pleines :)
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> je vais essaye de liberer
<ongolaBoy> donc, libère au moins 2 go dans ton /home
<ariabbas> des espaces
<ariabbas> avant de rentrer
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc72960: vu ton IP , tu es à ngaoundéré et tu surfes depuis une connexion MTN ;)
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc72960: je me trompe ?
<qwebirc72960> non
<ongolaBoy> demain, faudra être là un peu avant 8h30; moi je compte bien être là à 8h
<ariabbas> Ok c'est cool
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc72960: en tout cas, c'est une connexion MTN non ? :P
<qwebirc72960> je serai là a 8h 3à
<qwebirc72960> 8H30
<qwebirc72960> j'ai loupé la cérémonie hier
<qwebirc72960> sorry
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc72960: ??? tu parles de louper quelle cérémonie ??
<ariabbas> je peux témoigner !!!
<ongolaBoy> bon... je crois que c'est ok. ariabbas si tu as un truc à ajouter pour demain vas y. moi je range mes affaires
<ariabbas> Bon pas vraiment
<ariabbas> je pense que c'est bon
<ongolaBoy> ok. je suis encore là pour 30 minutes environ...
<ariabbas> ok
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ****
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: j'ai libere
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: l'espace
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: 6,9Gbio dispo
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: sa devrait aller j'espère
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: oui, ça ira
<ariabbas> *************Good Bye**********************
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-17
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
<pguy> bonjour
<lapinouriss> salut
<lapinouriss> les kons
<lapinouriss> alors vous êtes des zéros à ce que je vois
<pguy> zero
<pguy> comment celà
<lapinouriss> alros pguy té un zéro???
<lapinouriss> té sur kel poste pguy??
<lapinouriss> leve la main....
<pguy> attend je lève le pied
<lapinouriss> hihi je tai vue man
<pguy> ahahahahah
<lapinouriss> avec ta chemise noir
<lapinouriss> et truc blanc
<pguy> bien vu tè un génie
<pguy> et toi en lunette
<pguy> dernière moi
<wang_> bonjour !!!
<bensi> bonjour
<lapinouriss> et non ratté
<wang_> how!!!!
<pguy> cè pas vrai
<wang_> ilfaut cesser de voir!!!
<pguy> lève alors le pied pour que je puisse te voir
<wang_>   on ne peut pas tout faire man !!!
<lapinouriss> hihi
<simplice_ndere> wang_: comment tu vas
<bensi> God bless you
<simplice_ndere> wang_: le test ce passe bien j'espere
<wang_> bien et toi man
<wang_> très bien
<lapinouriss> alors pguy???
<pguy> gar je te cherche encore
<wang_> moi aussi
<wang_> où tu es man
<lapinouriss> ok bon pguy bonne chance
<pguy> o ciel man ahahaha
<pguy> merci qui vivra vera
<simplice_ndere> wang_: je suis a ndere
<pguy> et moi à ydé
<lapinouriss1> que tous les zéros lèvent les doigts!!!
<wang_> moi à ndéré
<wang_> ah ah ah
<pguy> tu vois ahidjo mamadou par ici pour lever le doigt
<simplice_ndere> Ladyfa: comment tu vas
<Ladyfa> sava sava et toi?
<lapinouriss1> alors laydyfa ça roule ??
<lapinouriss1> té une rapeuse ou koi?
<pguy> ahahahah
<Ladyfa> à mes heures perdues
<lapinouriss1> tu té présenté vraiment très rapeues là
<Ladyfa> simplice_ndere: g te croyais loin de ndéré!
<simplice_ndere> humm je vais comme un pingouin
<Ladyfa> coe tux le mignon?
<hans88> doudou: Salut
<wang_> ton problème c'est quoi
<simplice_ndere> Ladyfa: et bien comme tu peux le constater je suis la
<lapinouriss1> Ladyfa: salut
<Ladyfa> c cool!
<simplice_ndere> Ladyfa: oui oui :)
<Ladyfa> salut lapinouriss1
<lapinouriss> hum............ internet relay chat es nul
<wang_> lapinouriss1: quel est ton problème,temps si tu n'est pas rapeur
<ado> ok
<wang_> lapinouriss: hihi tu bac mec
<lapinouriss1> wang_: hihi
<hans88> ubuntulog: he
<bensi> locobot2: may godbless you
<wang_> lapinouriss:ahah il faut cesser de boire
<wang_> gars tu fait quoi ici ta place n'est pas là man.tu perd ton temps
<pguy> ah ubuntu
<tnjulius_> hi!
<ongolaBoy> .
<pguy> salut
<simplice_ndere> tnjulius_: hi
<wang_> tnjulius_: bonjour !
<pnjampou> bonjour à tous
<pnjampou> bonjour à Simplice_ndere
<simplice_ndere> pnjampou: bonjour
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: bonjour
<tnjulius_> <ado> je suis nouveau sur ubuntu. comment faire pour lire mes fichiers MP3?
<ado> comment lire mes fichiers MP3 sur ubuntu
<tnjulius_> ado: si tu es connecté sur Internet avec cette machine, Ubuntu te proposera de rechercher les codecs et de les installer!
<pnjampou> tnjulius comment installer un matériel (modem) sur une machine pour qu'il puisse être pris en compte par ubuntu
<tnjulius_> ado: as-tu une connexion Internet sur la machine Ubuntu en question?
<ado> non
<pnjampou> tnjulius: comment installer un matériel (modem) sur une machine pour qu'il puisse être pris en compte par ubuntu
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: quel genre de modem? il en a qui sont pris en compte directement avec Ubuntu (plug and play)
<pnjampou> j'ai unmode camtel et un modem RINGO
<pnjampou> j'ai unmode camtel ct-phone  et un modem RINGO
<tnjulius_> ado: vas sur http://packages.ubuntu.com tu choisis ta version et tu cherches le paquet gstreamer-bad
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: pour ce qui concerne le modem Ringo (Box rouge) je te conseille d'utiliser le cable RJ45, tu n'auras plus rien à installer!
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: pour ce qui est du modem Camtel, il y a un tutoriel sur le Wiki de la locoteam www.ubuntu-cm.org (je cherche le lien)
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: le lien https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Howto/InternetWithCamtel (écris par jvalerys)
<pnjampou> merci tnjulius, il ne me menquera plus qu'à essayer. j'en profite aussi pour garder votre contact
<tnjulius_> pnjampou: la mailling-list et irc sont les meilleurs moyens de s'entraider! pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter!
<pguy> ah la pause
<simplice_ndere> bon les amis je dois aller manger un quelque chose
<pguy> a l'attaque
<simplice_ndere> tu parles d'attaque sans tarder!
<pguy> a vos marques près
<pguy> je suis parti
<simplice_ndere> parteezzzzzzz!
<simplice_ndere> moi je suis deja arrivé
<ongolaBoy> je vois que vous comprenez un peu comment tout ça marche
<ongolaBoy> il y a les rafraichissants à côté, n'oubliez pas :)
<pguy> hey oui le vrai point à l'odre du jour
<pguy> trè trè important
<ongolaBoy> ouais... il parait que c'est toujours très important pour beaucoup ..
<pguy> eh oui
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas il ne faut pas hésiter à revenir dans ce salon quand il y a un problème
<ongolaBoy> en général il sert pour dépanner les uns et les autres lorsque c'est possible
<pguy> ahahahahh trè drole
<ongolaBoy> drôle ? et pourquoi donc ? :)
<pguy> par rapport à ce que t'as dit concernant le dépanage ça me rapel plein de choz
<ongolaBoy> ok... je vois
<ongolaBoy> Ladyfa: tu connais le journal qu'on édite au sein d'ubuntu-cm ? "Aventure Libre" ?
<ongolaBoy> l'adresse d'ubuntu-cm est http://ubuntu-cm.org
<Ladyfa> ongolaBoy: oui je le connais. D'ailleurs je le trouve super!
<simplice_ndere> septox: hi
<septox> simplice_ndere: hi
<septox> salut a tous
<simplice_ndere> septox: actuellement on parle des standards avec ongolaBoy
<septox> .
 * septox etait entrain de lire le log de la jrnee 
<pguy> ah ubuntu
<septox> .
<Ladyfa> hello septox!
<septox> Ladyfa: hi
<ongolaBoy> petite coupure mais je crois que nous sommes revenus
<pguy> yes
<pguy> une autre pause s'impose
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> pguy: quelle pause !!! mais non !! :D
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas j'espère que vous êtes satisfaits de ce qui a été vu today
<pnjampou> c'était très intéressant comme atelier
<simplice_ndere_> et comment que satisfaire (pour l'instant)
<Ladyfa> oh que oui, c'était très bien:)!
<pguy> mais si
<pguy> faut lire les gars
<simplice_ndere> c'est deja fini, nonnnn!! :
<simplice_ndere> :(
<septox> .
<Ladyfa> simplice_ndere: mais c'est jamais fini!
<Ladyfa> il y'aura toujours ta machine et toi;-)!
<pguy> hum
<simplice_ndere> noonnnnnnn!
<simplice_ndere> attendez
<simplice_ndere> quelques minutes encore
<pguy> il ya koi
 * ongolaBoy met sur les photos faites dans l'aprem sur Flickr
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> done
<ongolaBoy> septox: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ongola/sets/72157625492407737/
<ongolaBoy> j'ai déjà mis dans le groupe ubuntu-cm sur flickr également
<ongolaBoy> c'est la petite vidéo là qui m'a pris un peu de temps à uploader
<septox> ,
<septox> great !
<ongolaBoy> j'ai une autre vidéo d'1m50 mais je la mettrais sur le community server... elle ne peut pas passer sur Flickr
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-18
<septox> -
<lapinouriss> mais non manga té pas là???
<lapinouriss> je vous te causer un peu ....
<lapinouriss> bon je vais voir ailleurs les kamerien dorment trop...
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-19
<christiano> salut
<christiano> à tous
<christiano> moi c'est Christian membre du club Ubuntu de IUT de Ngaoundéré
<christiano> qui est là aujourd'hui pour solliciter le point de vue de la communauté Ubuntu
<christiano> s'il vous si quelqu'un est là fais moi signe !!!
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-12
<septox> .
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> salut ^^
<swell> bonjour tt le monde
<ongolaBoy> jour
<septox> hi hi
<Sovo> et donc le pere-ci vie encore ?
<swell> Sovo: qui sa?
<Sovo> septox
<septox> ja moi l'autre
<septox> tu crois que qui write alors ?
<Sovo> je saiiis
<Sovo> peut etre un robot
<swell> lol
<swell> c'est sa moqué vous de moi!
<swell> :-p
<Sovo> heinnn moquerie na nje ?
<septox> lol
<swell> Sovo: tu parles le duala depuis qd?? elle t'as bien formé a ce que je vois :d
<Sovo> lol
<septox> la alors je me renverse seulement koi
<septox> sinon revenant sur le focus
<Sovo> pakdon ne tombe pas encore
<septox> la release de DLA a cuit, il y apas eu de raisons officielles bis dato
<Sovo> est que ongolaBoy est mm la
<Sovo> en principe je vais vous faire un mail
<septox> ok
<septox> je crois qu'il est la ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> je suis là non :)
<ongolaBoy> enfin.. je suis sur cette fenêtre de temps en temps
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> c a propos de la legalisation, association
 * IzaneFG Voilà moi, parait qu'on parle des vrai trucs (comme toujours)
<IzaneFG> :)
<Sovo> quel genre de vrai truc
<IzaneFG> Sovo: le genre, c'est l'heure de la tchop :
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> sinon
<IzaneFG> Hi All :)
<Sovo> je vous avez send le status et reglement interieur modifier par le juriste de sublink
<Sovo> j'ai pas eu vos reactions
<septox> uhmm, now je me rappelle (du mail la)
<Sovo> arnaud (indy21) me demandais vendredi ou est qu'on etait avec la legaliseation
<Sovo> car il avait des propositions de partenariat
<Sovo> apres que je lui ai fait etat des lieux
<Sovo> il s'est propose de suivre le dossier pour 2 raisons :
<Sovo>  - il est collegue avec karim, le president de sublink. donc la com avec eux se fera plus vite
<Sovo>  - il a des sous appartenant a ubuntu-cm
<Sovo> perso j'y vois pas d'inconvénients et vous ?
<septox> Sovo: il y a koi ds le partenariat avec Ubuntu-cm ?
<septox> non mon point est qu'on doit pas s' *oublier* des que ns avons des offres qui viennent de l'ext
<Sovo> il me parlait de finaliser deja celui avec le Mr qui voulait les formations
<Sovo> apparament il est revenu a la charge
<septox> ki il ?
<Sovo> le Mr qui voulait que l'on fasse les formations
<septox> pr les formations, il faut voir avec indy21
<Sovo> c justement de lui que je parle
<septox> je parlais plus du fait de ne pas tout jetter ou oublier des que quelqu'un veut quelque chose de Ubuntu-cm
 * ongolaBoy rappelle qu'indy21 n'a pas encore envoyé le rapport de la formation ...
<septox> .
<Sovo> comprend pas c que tu veux dire septox
<Sovo> comment ca jetter aux oubliettes ?
<swell> ongolaBoy: yep!
 * septox se refere plus aux partenariats
<septox> on doit avoir en tete le but ubuntu-cm et non ce que les partenaires veulent
<Sovo> suis d'acc avec toi
 * IzaneFG en mode lecture. Je suis a une reception de travaux :(
<septox> .
<Sovo> depuis vendredi passe je n'arrive pa a me connecter a yahoo avec empathy
<Sovo> qlq a une eu le mm pb ?
<swell> nope, dslé
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: quel est le message d'erreur ?
<Sovo> "erreur reseau"
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-13
<septox> hello boys
<septox> Sovo: hi
<Sovo> hi
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> !
<ariabbas> :
<acm-dg> bjr ongolaBoy
<acm-dg> j'ai un pb avec mysql sous ubuntu
<acm-dg> je recoit le message ERROR 2002, connot connect to local MySQL trou socket
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que le serveur MySQL tourne ?
<acm-dg> je ne sais pas comment le savoir
<ongolaBoy> sudo netstat -tlnp
<ongolaBoy> et dans la liste il faut voir s'il y a le port 3306 indiqué + le nom 'mysql' ...
<acm-dg> ce n'est pas lancé
<ongolaBoy> il faudrait donc le démarrer
<ongolaBoy> par défaut, ça démarre avec le système
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui s'est passé pour que ça ne soit pas le cas ? une idée ?
<acm-dg> on a redemarrer le system plusieur fois
<acm-dg> je ne sais pas
<ongolaBoy> redémarrer un système plusieurs fois ne permet pas de résoudre le problème ;)
<ongolaBoy> pour démarrer manuellement il faut taper la commande
<ongolaBoy> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<tnjulius> il faut déjà aussi s'habituer à la commande: service mysql start
<acm-dg> je viens de le faire
<ongolaBoy> en effet. D'ailleurs le système le signale dans le cas où cela s'avère faisable
<acm-dg> il a ecrit mysql start/running
<ongolaBoy> sudo netstat -tlnp
<ongolaBoy> est-ce qu'il y a 'mysql' dans la liste ?
<ongolaBoy> aussi,il faut consulter la fin du fichier /var/log/daemon.log
<acm-dg> je disais que j'ai lancé mysql mais je ne le vois pas dans les services
<tnjulius> service mysql status
<acm-dg> mysql start/running
<acm-dg> j'ai le message "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" lorsque je lance mon appli web
<ongolaBoy> aussi,il faut consulter la fin du fichier /var/log/daemon.log
<acm-dg> ok, je le fais tout de suite
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-14
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-16
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabba> :-D
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<sovo> .
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<septox> quelques photos pour  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer ?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-13
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-14
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> sovo tu n as pas remarqué que ongolaBoy: devient de plus en plus rare sur ce salon !!!
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je suis souvent là :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: bahhhhhh
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: NoComment
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .. ;)
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: aujourd'hui tu ne fait pas le pinPon :)
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-09
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-10
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-12
<tnjulius>  
<limbe> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-13
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-14
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-10
<saoungoumi> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-11
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-12
<ongolaBoy> hi :)
<IzaneFG1> hi par ici :)
<h0912> hi
<coco1> :-D
<coco1> Salut les gars, je suis passé faire un tour à la formation #INRM de l'ANTIC+AfriNIC à L'école des Postes...
<IzaneFG1> coco1: ok
<IzaneFG1> c'est bien là-bas?
<saoungoumi> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ;) a tous mm ChanServ et ubuntulog :D
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-13
<IzaneFG> indy21: hello
<IzaneFG> les gens qui se connectent de BelgaCom là, on vous voit :D
 * indy21 utilise le proxy. :D
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<h0912> hi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-14
<saoungoumi> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-07
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-10
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-12-11
<ariabbas> .
<saoungoumi> .
<IzaneFG> saoungoumi: tu as la possibilité de gérer le volume d'entrée?
<saoungoumi> il me faut écrire un script liquidsoap
<saoungoumi> pour géner cela
<IzaneFG> EUYE!
<saoungoumi> lol
<IzaneFG> en tous cas... pour le moment ça va :)
<saoungoumi> cool
<saoungoumi> il a falu du temps
<IzaneFG> ça sature, mais on va régler pas à pas :)
<saoungoumi> oui oui
<saoungoumi> on vas gérer
<saoungoumi> pour l'instant j'ai juste ajouté l'option
<saoungoumi> input.alsa(bufferize = false)
<saoungoumi> en étudiant bien cette option je crois qu'on pourra avoir un meilleur rendu!
<IzaneFG> ok
<IzaneFG> non c'est même au niveau de l'entrée sortie entre le mixeur de la radio et l'entrée chez toi
<saoungoumi> en effet
<saoungoumi> je pense qu'en passant un filtre sur l'entreé chez moi
<saoungoumi> je pourrais gérer les interférence en les atténuants
<saoungoumi> commen tu le sait probablement
<saoungoumi> en recupérant le son avec AUDACITY
<saoungoumi> on ne persoit pas ces bruit (filtre autamatique chez audacity)
<saoungoumi> bon
<saoungoumi> pour les point d'accès pour demain
<saoungoumi> on met quel SSID
<saoungoumi> nderecamp?
<IzaneFG> oui oui
<IzaneFG> NdereCamp :)
<saoungoumi> ok c'est bon chez moi!
<saoungoumi> acccès free
<saoungoumi> ?
<saoungoumi> Minete à deconnecté sont point d'accès
<IzaneFG> oui accès free, mais on va seulement branché demain :)
<saoungoumi> donc demain matin de fini avec celui là et on le place à la salle CISCO!
<IzaneFG> ok
